# Scritches (Photo Overload - Emmit)



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Emmit loves, loves, loves scritches. He had me sitting there for ages!

(taken with my mobile so quality isn't that good)

























































He tucked his head in, so I'm not trying to squeeze him..


----------



## tielitsover (May 22, 2009)

You can almost see him smiling


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i always love your pics


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

Aww bless I long for the day when mine trust me to do that too


----------



## MissC (Jul 20, 2009)

he is absolutly gorgeous..


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

so cute


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

I love the picture where he has his head tucked.


----------



## Kathy (Jul 24, 2009)

Awwwww so cute! 

My tiel only allows me to do that on special occations but she seems to think that I'm the one who really need some grooming


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone.  

He's my baby.. even though he's nearly 7 months old, urggh. I love him to death and am so happy he trusts me.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Awwww what a sweet baby


----------



## RedFeather (Jul 26, 2009)

Awwwwww, you just made my heart melt.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

wow he sure does love it.....u should try having 3 at a time!!! i need an extra hand!! looks like ur set with little emmit tho....it looks like ur doing it just right!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

If I have one out at a time it's perfect, LOL!

But the minute I stick my hands in either the girls or boys cage and give scritches to one, the others are straight at my hand with their head bowed down.


----------



## kikee (Aug 19, 2008)

Look at that face, he just looked so happy 
Very cute photos


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

bless his little noggin.


----------

